# Whirlpool washer stops



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

sounds like a timer


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

What is the model number of your washer and how old is it?

Will the washer still agitate?

Will it do anything if you manually move the timer?

Check the lid switch.

If you need a switch for your washer you can get your Whirlpool parts Whirlpool parts here.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Lack of info....

Top load, front load, model#?

Stops in the same place all of the time? Where on the dial?
What still works? Stops dead with no noises?

jeff.


----------



## whirly_p (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the response
Top load = yes
Model # LSW97OOPQ0
While working the machine stopped ad will no longer work.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Model # LSW97OOPQ0


That will be LSW97*00*PQ0

A Whirlpool direct drive style washer.



> While working the machine stopped ad will no longer work


Still doesn't tell us WHAT works and WHEN it quits....but, definetly check the lid switch!
http://www.applianceaid.com/direct_drive_spin.html



> Stops in the same place all of the time?


?



> Where on the dial?


?



> What still works?


?



> Stops dead with no noises?


?



> Will it do anything if you manually move the timer?


?



> Will the washer still agitate?


?

jeff.


----------



## whirly_p (Apr 8, 2008)

*Whirlpool washer stops "solved"*

It was the lid wsitch. Thanks for the effort

Whirly_p


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thankx for the update! 

jeff.


----------



## prodgod (Apr 11, 2008)

Just had a similar problem with our 14 year-old washer and my wife was getting frustrated. Meanwhile, based on the advice I read here, I jiggle the lid switch and PRESTO! Back in business.

Thanks for not only saving us a hefty service call and repair bill, but ALSO for making me look like a total home-improvement stud! :wink:


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> my wife was getting frustrated


If Mama is not happy......nobody is happy! :laughing: 

jeff.


----------

